# Clovelly weekend 12/13



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Planning on mixing it up this weekend, launching from Gordons bay, try for some squid. Then throw plastics around, bait fish on the drift etc. Anyone interested more than welcome, 6am 'ish both sat and sun at Gordons.

ps, staying relatively close in, seem to have a paddling related injury which isnt going away.

Actually that's not mixing it up at all, thats what I always do...

Cheers Dave.


----------

